# Carolina Shoe Company Logging Boots



## gallegosmike (Sep 18, 2010)

Any one using or have used their logging boots? I need some "good" quality 8" to 10" steel toed boots for saw work. But will not be using them more then 20-25 hours a month for 3-4 months per year. I found a new pair of Carolina logger boots for $80.00. Is that a good deal for a rebuildable boot? I am tired of buying crappy boots. So if I am going to get a better quality work boots. I want some that I can have rebuilt down the road. 

Any ideas???

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 18, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> Anybody???



Maybe no answers because most guys spend more than 80 bucks for a pair of boots. I'm not saying the Carolinas are bad but for that price you probably shouldn't expect much.

I've seen people try the cheap boots and they usually wind up throwing them away and spending the money for a good set. Nothing is worse than a pair of boots that start going out of shape and wearing out before they're really worn in. 

For what you plan on doing I'd get a set of Red Dawgs from Baileys or something comparable.

A good pair of Wescos will last you many years and they don't cost a lot more than the Red Dawgs. I like the Wescos.

Or...you could do like our friend Slowp and have Kulien make you a custom fitted pair. I have saws that didn't cost as much as her boots.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Sep 18, 2010)

Get the Labonville loggers boots. They're top quality, fit well and last a long. Oh, they're also the only boot I've found that are Kevlar lined. Twice the price of the Carolinas, but 4 times the boot.


----------



## slowp (Sep 18, 2010)

The Kuliens are the best I've had. But you don't want them unless you have weird feet, are rich, or depend on your weird feet for your living. I don't have the luxury of having a big selection of off the shelf boots to try out.

I used to work on a timber marking crew, and we covered miles and miles of ground each day. My boss, who had normal guy feet, decided it was better for him to buy a pair of Georgia boots, which would last a season, than a pair of Whites, which might last for 2 seasons and then be ready for rebuilding. But that was him. Shorly after, his feet went bad and he had to go into another line of work. 

Coincidence? Or not? (insert oooooooweeeeeeeoooooo scary music here).


----------



## upstateny (Sep 19, 2010)

I tried a pair of Carolina's on once. Took them off. Boxed them up, put them back on the shelf and walked...no ran!...away.

Uncomfortable and feel to be made cheaply. Around here Red Wings are a big thing. Not a fan of them either, I hate a boot where the lower is stitched over the upper, creating a lip in the side of the boot. The stitching wears out right there from rubbing up against stuff, then the boot is deemed ruined in my eyes since as far as I know that area is not rebuildable after the stitching is ripped out.

As mentioned above, Red Dawgs or something compareable. Red Wing also makes the Carhartt boots, which Ive had and do have for a spare pair, I've been very impressed with them and would buy another pair, right around $170 for the pair.


----------



## 371groundie (Sep 19, 2010)

i had good luck with carolinas. i had a pair of bare leather ones and a pair with 600grams of thinsolate. wore the ones that were correct for the temperature. this was when i was walkin for a living. 

now i cut for a living and i wear the labonvilles.


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys and gals! I went ahead and ordered them. When they come in, I will thoroughly inspect them and wear them inside my house. If they do not work out, at least I can send them back and get some redwings local to me.

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 19, 2010)

slowp said:


> The Kuliens are the best I've had. But you don't want them unless you have weird feet, are rich, or depend on your weird feet for your living. I don't have the luxury of having a big selection of off the shelf boots to try out.
> 
> I used to work on a timber marking crew, and we covered miles and miles of ground each day. My boss, who had normal guy feet, decided it was better for him to buy a pair of Georgia boots, which would last a season, than a pair of Whites, which might last for 2 seasons and then be ready for rebuilding. But that was him. Shorly after, his feet went bad and he had to go into another line of work.
> 
> Coincidence? Or not? (insert oooooooweeeeeeeoooooo scary music here).



Good point!!! 

Mike


----------



## oregoncutter (Sep 20, 2010)

*Good boots*

For the most part you gey what you pay for. I have found White's, and Hathorns hold up best for me. Had O.K luck with Wescos as well, but don't care much for the oddball cork they use in most of the Wescos.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 21, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys and gals! I went ahead and ordered them. When they come in, I will thoroughly inspect them and wear them inside my house. If they do not work out, at least I can send them back and get some redwings local to me.
> 
> Mike






Here's something not everybody knows:


Redwings has basically TWO product lines. 

One is the El Cheapo made overseas. Sold everwhere.

The other is made in the USA. Sold only by select dealers, who are not allowed to carry the cheapos. Make sure you are buying from a dealer that carries the USA made line. It will be closer to $200-300 a pair. 



Here's our local dealer of the GOOD line:

http://www.wilkinsshoe.com/


Check for a dealer near you:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 21, 2010)

I dropped $300 on a pair of RedWings several years ago. The dealer measured and fitted the boots, tossed in a pair of cushion inserts, and black leather laces that I preferred over the stock laces. Though they show the miles, I still wear those boots, and will for some time.


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been eye-balling wescos, whites and red dawgs. Here is the conundrum for me! I am only going to use the boots when running a saw. Other then that, they will be cleaned and sitting in my walk in closet for their next use. I want to buy a better quality boot, but it will spent most of the time sitting in my walk in closet. 

I was going to buy a pair of carhartt work boots that where $20 less. But the soles where glued, not stitched together. So you could not cheaply rebuild them. 

The reason why I asked if "Carolina Shoe Company Logging Boots" here in the logging forum is to see if they are okay boots. Because I know that loggers are brutal on their boots. And expect a great value for what they pay for. If you make a living on your feet, you not going to compromise comfort over cost. As I get older and hopefully a little wiser. I see the value in buying better quality equipment that can be used longer and be rebuilt, instead of just being thrown away. 

I thank everyone for their input on the subject. I going to go over the boots when they come in with a fine toothed comb. If the quality is not there, then no loss to me. I can take them back for a full refund. And goto a local red wing dealer for a looksy. I budgeted $100.00 , but if that isn't going get the quality I need and want. Then I am willing to spend more if I have too.

Mike


----------



## redprospector (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike,
I know you've already ordered them, but I'm gonna throw my 2 cents in anyway.
I've tried the Carolina loggers a couple of times. The first pair lasted me 8 months before they started breaking down. The second pair was less than that. I know you're going to have them in the closet more than on your feet, but your saw's sit in the shed more than they are in your hands and I didn't notice any "wild things" in your signature.
High quality footwear is the only way to go in my opinion. Once your feet are sore and worn out, the rest of you isn't far behind.

Andy


----------



## teatersroad (Sep 21, 2010)

I sure can't picture a good $100 boot. My carpentry boots are usually $120 Redwings, and I'm lucky to get a year out of them (I should spend more there). My fireline boots are Wesco's, and they suit me fine..but close to $400. You might look at what Danner has, though I can't speak for their comfort.

edit> I take that back, Danner Pronghorns are very comfortable, just not a logger boot - though Madsen's sells a Pronghorn Cork


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a pair of 12" hoffmans very stout takes a bit to break em in but now I can wear em 8 hours a day and forget im wearing such a stout boot. Not quite as comfortable as whites but they run 250-300 instead of 400. I also like the taller boots because my shins look sexierr with out all the scrapes and bruises on them.


----------



## slowp (Sep 22, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> I have a pair of 12" hoffmans very stout takes a bit to break em in but now I can wear em 8 hours a day and forget im wearing such a stout boot. Not quite as comfortable as whites but they run 250-300 instead of 400. I also like the taller boots because my shins look sexierr with out all the scrapes and bruises on them.



Yes, tall boots are the only way to go. Then you don't have to wear the dark pantyhose, you can wear the lighter tones. Just don't get them "in a bunch".:greenchainsaw:

 My feet are bad and I need some orthotics now.

I've worn good boots. Coincidence or ?


----------



## madhatte (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick's makes a fine boot as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had very good luck with the made in usa red wings as work boots. I wear the pecos slip on in steel toe and non steel toe. I've had one pair for right at 5 years and they're well worn and I still wear them to work about once a week. I spend 12 hours on steel and concrete. I wear them in the woods also. If I'm going to be on wet or hilly ground I've got a pair of chippewa that look a lot like the carolina loggers with a liner in them. I've had them about 4 years. I don't wear them a lot but they've lasted that long with probably 9 months or more of wear on them if not more. I've worn out 3 sets of laces in the chippewas. I would like to buy a better work boot but 99% of the time if I wear a different pair once a week my feet don't hurt with the red wings.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 22, 2010)

I go with cheapo's because I have had three pair of wesco's they last no longer than the cheapo's for me. I think the years in spurs has messed up my feet I wear the outside of any heel made in three months tops. I can't see wearing out 400 worth of boot that soon. I would buy them if they had a metal insert in the out side area of the heel though.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 22, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Nick's makes a fine boot as well.



Yup, out'a Spokane Wa. . . My local boot guy talked them up before he sold his shop. He said they were a fine boot for sure.

I must say that my brother is a boot snob (connoisseur to some ), and buys Whites that start at around 4 bills. He wears his out as fast as I wear out a pair of $125.00 Chippewas.

I think half the battle with any boot is care. . . If you don't keep up with the leather, and you let it dry out, your boots are gonna be down the road in a pine box.

I'm getting two years out'a these Chippewa Loggers, and then I resole them for $45.00, and get another year. I wear them all the time. . . If I fall asleep on the couch, I sleep in them.

I weld in them all day, firewood in them, forge in them. . . They're the only "shoe" I own. So I can say they get warn.

Buy whatever boot suits your budget or taste. . . Just keep them greased/oiled, and they'll last a hell of a lot longer.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 23, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Buy whatever boot suits your budget or taste. . . Just keep them greased/oiled, and they'll last a hell of a lot longer.



Best advice right there.


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 24, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Mike,
> I know you've already ordered them, but I'm gonna throw my 2 cents in anyway.
> I've tried the Carolina loggers a couple of times. The first pair lasted me 8 months before they started breaking down. The second pair was less than that. I know you're going to have them in the closet more than on your feet, but your saw's sit in the shed more than they are in your hands and I didn't notice any "wild things" in your signature.
> High quality footwear is the only way to go in my opinion. Once your feet are sore and worn out, the rest of you isn't far behind.
> ...



I get the point your making about them being low end boots! I will make a trip to "Boot Barn" in Albuquerque after the boots come in to compare. And see if I can find a better pair of boots.

I thought about the actual time that the boots would get used during a year. I would be during firewood collecting, splitting of firewood, and finally stacking of wood. That comes out to maybe ( each cord of wood processed from green tree to stacked wood takes me about 6.5 to 7 hours ) a max of 24 to 25 hours this year(4 cords). Plus another 20 hours in the field with my father cutting his firewood. Now that time is split up over a weeks time. With felling and limbing the wood eating up the most time. Don't you love all the time it takes cutting pinion for firewood! 

I am looking at 45 to 50 hours a year that I would be wearing the boots. I figure that $250.00 to $300 spread over 3 years more then cover the cost of the boots. Being in the transportation business, I always look at the cost over time versus the up front cost. 

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 24, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> I have a pair of 12" hoffmans very stout takes a bit to break em in but now I can wear em 8 hours a day and forget im wearing such a stout boot. Not quite as comfortable as whites but they run 250-300 instead of 400. I also like the taller boots because my shins look sexierr with out all the scrapes and bruises on them.



What is a matter with a few scars from logs nicking and ding your shins???  Chicks dig scars!!! LOL :monkey:

I hear you! I am sick of banging my shins against logs and bucked up rounds!

Tall boots = Big Bucks! 

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Maybe no answers because most guys spend more than 80 bucks for a pair of boots. I'm not saying the Carolinas are bad but for that price you probably shouldn't expect much.
> 
> I've seen people try the cheap boots and they usually wind up throwing them away and spending the money for a good set. Nothing is worse than a pair of boots that start going out of shape and wearing out before they're really worn in.
> 
> ...



I checked out Bailey's red dawgs, not to many in size 13.  Price looks good for them though! 

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Yup, out'a Spokane Wa. . . My local boot guy talked them up before he sold his shop. He said they were a fine boot for sure.
> 
> I must say that my brother is a boot snob (connoisseur to some ), and buys Whites that start at around 4 bills. He wears his out as fast as I wear out a pair of $125.00 Chippewas.
> 
> ...



I see if my local boot "warehouse" has Chippewa's in stock. Do you use Huberd's boot grease??? Is it any good??

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I go with cheapo's because I have had three pair of wesco's they last no longer than the cheapo's for me. I think the years in spurs has messed up my feet I wear the outside of any heel made in three months tops. I can't see wearing out 400 worth of boot that soon. I would buy them if they had a metal insert in the out side area of the heel though.



Grind the heal so you can nail in a horse shoe. I've seen boots from the civil war that soldiers did that modification to make them last longer!

http://www.robertlandhistoricshoes.com/servlet/Detail?no=16

Mike


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 24, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> I see if my local boot "warehouse" has Chippewa's in stock. Do you use Huberd's boot grease??? Is it any good??
> 
> Mike



Mike. . . I used Skidmores at the behest of my boot guy for a long time. It was pretty good stuff. . . But on a whim one day, I put Bag Balm on them, and haven't looked back. 

I warm the boots by the fire, or use a blow dryer to warm the leather, then I take an old tooth brush and rag and feed the leather until it doesn't want to take anymore.

My boots stay supple, water resistant, and crack free for long stretches using it. It was originally made for the utter of a cow, and I grew up using it for that purpose. One day I had a thought when I was looking at the can of Balm in the medicine cabinet, I thought, "Boot leather is cow. . . Just dead cow." LOL

I like using it.

Here's more from an old thread. . . http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=113793&highlight=Bag+Balm


----------



## flushcut (Sep 24, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> Any one using or have used their logging boots? I need some "good" quality 8" to 10" steel toed boots for saw work. But will not be using them more then 20-25 hours a month for 3-4 months per year. I found a new pair of Carolina logger boots for $80.00. Is that a good deal for a rebuildable boot? I am tired of buying crappy boots. So if I am going to get a better quality work boots. I want some that I can have rebuilt down the road.
> 
> Any ideas???
> 
> Mike



For what you are talking about use I think you will be fine even if they are cheap boots. You get what you pay for. I lean towards Red Wings myself but I am looking to get some better boots for climbing. Red Wing arch support, not that good for standing on the spurs.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I go with cheapo's because I have had three pair of wesco's they last no longer than the cheapo's for me. I think the years in spurs has messed up my feet I wear the outside of any heel made in three months tops. I can't see wearing out 400 worth of boot that soon. I would buy them if they had a metal insert in the out side area of the heel though.



You can get steel thingamajigs that nail into your soles, made just for that. I don't know what they're called, though.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 24, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> I checked out Bailey's red dawgs, not to many in size 13.  Price looks good for them though!





Try finding 13 EEEE, like one of my boys needs! 


Once you've found them, get ready to *pay* for them!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Mike. . . I used Skidmores at the behest of my boot guy for a long time. It was pretty good stuff. . . But on a whim one day, I put Bag Balm on them, and haven't looked back.





Yeah, that works well. I still like Sno-Seal better, myself.

I avoid anything silicone like the plague! Short term help, long term... well, you don't get a long term. Dries the leather out.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 24, 2010)

Obenauf's! Best boot grease ever. Rub it in by hand; the heat from your fingers melts the beeswax just enough. I swear by the stuff. Been using it on all of my leather goods since 1996.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 24, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You can get steel thingamajigs that nail into your soles, made just for that. I don't know what they're called, though.



Your thinking of the metal protector on the side, I need it one the outside of my heels. Sorta like tap dancers might have  I just buy the walmart waterproof cheapos every three months!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 24, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Obenauf's! Best boot grease ever. Rub it in by hand; the heat from your fingers melts the beeswax just enough. I swear by the stuff. Been using it on all of my leather goods since 1996.



I always used saddle soap and then mink oil seemed to protect very well.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 25, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Your thinking of the metal protector on the side, I need it one the outside of my heels. Sorta like tap dancers might have




Yep, that's what I'm talking about. I've seen them at shoe stores.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 26, 2010)

Get what you pay for....right.

2 pair of Carolina steel toe, insulated, "waterproof" 8" boots for winter cutting.
Both pair leaked, froze the toes, sent them back, got replacements, same problems. Yes, used Sno Seal. Working in snow your feet sweat then get cold without good protection. If there's no one around with a warm belly to warm the piggies (good buddy ), it could be dangerous.

Red Wings or Labonville boots: no problems. I never tried the real high end ones that some like for big $$$$$.


----------



## gallegosmike (Sep 26, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Try finding 13 EEEE, like one of my boys needs!
> 
> 
> Once you've found them, get ready to *pay* for them!



That's got to hurt the wallet! I've got a cousin that wears size 16 shoes. I don't bother to ask how much boots cost him! LOL!!!

Mike


----------

